# Help! Lizardmen vs. Vampire Counts



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

So I got a bonus from work so I'm going to start up a fantasy army. These are the two armies I've narrowed it down to, due to my love of dark evil undead things and dinosaurs. I like a lot of the models with both, and I've read about both playstyles and studied a bunch of lists. So I was looking for people who play/have played either of these armies and opinions on them in the new edition. I play Orks in 40K and I'd like something a little different than those, switch it up a little bit.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd go with lizardmen, just a solid all around army. Great core choices, Slanns are amazing, salamanders can slaughter entire units.

I think vampire counts took too much of a hit this edition. Their core choices were nerfed quite a bit yet you still pay the same point value for them.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

XD i asked this very question a couple days ago. I myself decided on Vampire Counts.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Gotta agree that VCs took a hit. Fear and the Magic phase aren't what they used to be for the Vampires.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Geez its easy... 

Dinosaurs or Edward from Twilight gee makes it easy for me.... LOL


----------

